# fish food



## rhino h (Feb 2, 2009)

Just curious, what kind of pellets do you guys feed your fish?


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

RISE Floating Fishfood I'm pretty sure thats the name i'll check tonight. seems to work for my little pond.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I use the Purina Game Fish Chow ( PGFC) its available at most feed stores and is reasonable. BTW I started feeding on Tuesday and to my suprise had a 100 fish waiting for me so I guess the time is right! water temps right at 50 degrees. 

Salmonid


----------



## rhino h (Feb 2, 2009)

Yea same here, i threw some food in sunday, and the fish went nuts!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

My first year I fed a 46% protein trout diet from Freedom Feeds but they went out of buisiness. After that I went to Game Fish Chow but switched to a mix of Aquamax 400 grower and Aquamax Largemouth. Both are 45% protein compared to the 32% protein Game Fish Chow. I get better growth from the Freedom and Aquamax pellets than the Game Fish Chow.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Ryan, where do you get the Aquamax feed from ?? and how much for 50#? Locally all 3 feed stores all carry the PGFC. 

Salmonid


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

I get it from a feed store in Plain City, they order it in. Anyone who sells Purina products can order Aquamax products. I can't remember what I'm paying but based on protein content, it was comparable to PGFC as long as it comes in on delivery with their regular order.

When comparing prices of feeds I use this formula

Cost per bag/(pounds per bag x %protein)

It will tell you how much your paying per pound of protein in the bag. 

For example, say a 50lb bag of Gamefish Chow costs $25 a has 32% protein: This works out to $1.56 per pound of protein. 

For comparison, say a 50lb bag of Aquamax costs $32 and has 46% protein: This works out to $1.39 per pound of protein.

Protein is the most expensive part of good quality feeds. Beware however that some cheaper feeds will use low quality ingredients such as chicken feathers to boost their protein numbers.


----------

